# Spiders!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this article online this morning. Crazy!

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2014...l-video-shows-something-else/?intcmp=features


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Step on them. I hate spiders.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate spiders. That's pretty disgusting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Id love to have some aqua net hairspray and a match if I saw a clump like that.


----------

